# hey guys!



## brinabot (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,
Good to be here. I'm an LD about start on my first major rock tour. Very excited and a little apprehensive. I'm going to browse for answers...and questions I haven't even thought of yet. If anyone wants to hit me up with hard earned nuggets of wisdom, I'd welcome and appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome! Congrats on your gig. Feel free to look around. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

